# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Roger (Sans Croquettes Fixes) - abandonné à cause de lourds problèmes de santé

## Nanahillion

Bonjour à tous,


Je me permet de vous présenter *Roger, un jeune bouledogue français*, abandonné car il avait « trop de problème de santé ». Il a été recueillit par lassociation Sans Croquettes Fixes, basée à Lyon (69). Lors de sa prise en charge, nous lavons montré à notre vétérinaire. Son problème le plus inquiétant est la *multitude de polypes* qui se sont développés au niveau de sa tête. 


Avant quune opération ne soit possible, Roger a dû être sous traitement pendant de longues semaines. *Nous avons enfin pu le faire opérer il y a quelques jours*. Lintervention a duré une bonne demi-journée. Roger a maintenant deux drains au niveau de la tête afin dévacuer le surplus de sang. 


Malgré une situation loin dêtre simple, Roger est un battant. Il accepte les soins sans se montrer agressif et continue à sépanouir dans sa famille daccueil. Ce nest pas tous les jours faciles, mais nous commençons à voir une véritable évolution chez lui. 


L'association est arrivée à *près de 1 000 euros de frais pour ce chien*, c'est pourquoi nous faisons un appel aux parrainages. Malgré notre appel dans de nombreux groupes Facebook, nous ne réussissons pas à trouver beaucoup de parrains et de marraines pour lui.


*Voici quelques photos de Roger : 

*
_Roger lors de sa prise en charge à l'association._ 


_Premier soir de Roger dans sa famille d'accueil. 

_
_Roger à la sortie de son opération 

_
_Un repos bien mérité après son retour à la maison. 


_

*Pour parrainer, il existe plusieurs moyens :*


Directement *via HelloAsso* (pas de commission) en cliquant sur le lien prévu à cet effet : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...formulaires/20 


*Via notre compte paypal* : https://www.paypal.me/sanscroquettesfixes


*Par chèque* à l'adresse :
Association Sans Croquettes Fixes
6 chemin du petit mont cindre
69270 St Romain au Mont d'Or


*Par virement :* RIB sur demande




Je vous remercie par avance pour votre mobilisation et je me tient à votre disposition pour plus d'informations concernant Roger si vous le souhaitez,
Bien cordialement,
Anaïs de Sans Croquettes Fixes

----------


## aurore27

J'aimerai pouvoir vous aider mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de sous aussi j'aimerai savoir si nous serons informés quand Roger aura été adopté par sa famille définitive ?

----------


## Nanahillion

Bonjour Aurore, 
Merci pour votre message, 
Je ne sais pas si Roger va être proposé à l'adoption, sa famille d'accueil semble très attachée à lui. Toutefois si vous me laissez une adresse mail où vous joindre je peux vous tenir informée. De façon générale, nous informons tous les donateurs lorsqu'une grande nouvelle survient dans la vie de leur petit protégé. 
Bien cordialement, 
Anaïs

----------


## aurore27

L'association délivre-t-elle des reçus fiscaux pour le parrainage ?

----------


## Nanahillion

Oui tout à fait, il s'agit d'un don donc il est possible d'obtenir un reçu fiscal (sur HelloAsso l'envoi se fait directement)

----------

